# what slingshot will get the job done right?



## BILL CARSON (Jun 2, 2013)

i am new to slingshots.and i really never shot them, i have many squirrels and rabbits destroying my wifes garden.i was looking for a strong a sturdy and accurate slingshot between 20-40$.a nice quality slingshot......and suggestions would be greatly appreciated,thank you.cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This question comes up frequently. And here is my standard response.

There is no simple answer to your question. It depends on what you are trying to do. If you want high speed, then you want to use very light ammo and your bands do not need to have a heavy draw. If you want lots of power (in terms of joules or foot pounds of energy), then you want to use heavier ammo and bands with a heavier draw. For target work, you want something more in the middle. For hunting, the requirements are yet different again. For some information, you can check here:

http://slingshotforu...nce-1-tapering/

For good suggestions on flatbands, try this:

http://www.slingshot.../band_calc.html

You can get a pretty good idea by looking at what folks have been using in the Speed Freaks and Power Rangers competitions:

http://slingshotforu...s-ssf-300-club/

http://slingshotforu...-power-rangers/

For hunting, you might check out the following:

http://slingshotforu...hunting-setups/

and just peruse the hunting threads to see what folks are using.

For frames, you might well begin by just making your own from a tree fork. Or there are lots of patterns on the forum if you want to try your hand at a board cut. If you are determined to buy something ready made, check out the Vendors forum and the folks there will be happy to make recommendations for you.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

... ... ... its the indian, not the arrow


----------



## BILL CARSON (Jun 2, 2013)

thank you charles & imperial,,i guess i would want it for hunting.which would be the great hunting slingshot?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your asking the unanswerable. its all a personal preferance. some like

hammer grip style, some like gangster side shooters, some like 4 bands of tbg,

some like 2 bands of tbb, some like looped tubes, some like psuedo tapered.

familiearize yourself with any style of slingshot and go from there.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Since you're starting from scratch, there are no existing preferences to cater to. You're a clean slate.

I'd look at a polymer Pocket Predator: http://pocketpredator.com/two.html Probably the Ranger. Check out some of their videos to see how each model is held and used.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Find what you like to shoot with, hammer grip, finger grip, OTT or TTF, PFS or longer forks.
Het these things then consider size, strength, and bands.
You'll find something int the end.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

There really is no best, a forked stick may be all you need or a top of the line custom its up to you.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check the vendors section. Pick one you like. PM the vendor and he will band you up according to your needs.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I have never suggested this before, nor have I tried it, but some linatex bands from flatband are supposed to last longer and will work well with heavy ammo. that is a good combination to get used to your slingshot and to be well practiced for the kill shots. I think I'm gonna shoot flatband a pm for a set now


----------

